# Siemens LOGO! Analog Eingang



## s.Krueger (3 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich stehe heute vor einer für mich sehr großen Herausforderung, so soll ich eine Schrankenanlage ein neues "Hirn verleihen".

Die Problemstellung ist, dass diese nicht mit konvektionellen Endschaltern bestückt ist, so dass die Schranke weiss wann sie Oben bzw. unten ist.

Die Endlagen werden über ein Potiometer 5K Ohm gesteuert.

Ich habe die LOGO 0BA6    auch meine Software ist die neueste......



Wie muss ich die Hardware anlegen?? Ich habe noch nie mit Analogen Eingängen gearbeitet und weiss daher auch nicht wie diese benutzt werden.

Mein Grundgedanke ist, dass bei X Volt Eingang 1 angesteuert wird und bei X Volt Eingang 2.

ist dieser Gedanke richtig??

Habt Ihr einen Lösungsvorschlag zur Hardware Aufbau und Software Lösung?



Ich bin euch ewig dankbar


----------



## User (3 August 2011)

Guten Tach,

zu deinem Thema: mit 0BA6 kann man schon sehr gut Analogwerte verarbeiten.
Die Idee die Endschaltern mit 0V bis 10V auf die SPS (LOGO) zu geben is schonmal richtig (AI).
Danach kannst du wie gewohnt programmieren...
Unter Konstanten (Co) findest du die Analogeingänge, die dir die 10 V gleich auf einen Wert (Standartmäßig 0 bis 1000, aber einstellbar) wandeln, den du dann normal mit einer Verbindungslinie an andere Bausteine (analogwertverarbeitende) weitergeben kannst.
Dabei wird der wichtigste wohl der Schwellertschalter (unter Sonderfunktionen) sein. An ihm kannst du eine Einschaltgrenze festlegen (Wert ab wann Schranke in Endlage) und bekommst dann am Ausgang ein binären Wert.
So viel mal als Grundlage...
Die LOGO Soft Comfort Hilfebibliothek ist da auch ganz nützlich...

Gruß Michael


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

so habs mal probiert, aber irgendwie bekomme ich mit dem online tester kein Signal.......

Hier mal ein Schaltbild von dem was ich gemacht habe






Hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Ach so dir geht es eher um die Beschaltung und Verdrahtung...

Gut folgendes: die Eingänge sind Potentialgebunden, das heißt, dass die LOGO die Analogeingangsspannung an I... zu IHRER Masse misst.
Da dein Klingeltransformator aber keineswegs die gleiche Masse hat und zwischen den Massen auch keine Verbindung ist, misst die LOGO auch nichts.
Deshalb ist erst mal wichtig was für eine LOGO du hast (24DC, 24AC, 12DC,...)...
Des Weiteren reicht dir ein Analogeingang, denn laut deiner Grafik ist es nur ein Podi, der (gehe ich davon aus) sich von Schranke auf bis Schranke zu gleichmäßig ändert.
Also erst mal was für eine LOGO (0BA6 weiß ich schon), dann wie verdrahten.


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

ich habe die 230v AC Version der 0BA6 Logo!

ja ist ein Potiometer, dieser verhält sich in der Tat gleichmäßig bei "Schranke auf" und "Schranke zu"

kann ich den Poti auch evtl mit 230V besteuern?

p.s. die Hilfe für die prgrogrammierung hat aber schon echt geholfen


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

um noch ein wenig die LOGO! zu kokretisieren:

*Siemens 6ED1052-2FB00-0BA6 LOGO! 230RCO, Logikmodul*


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

hehe ich glaub ich weiss wo das Problem ist......

diese Logo Basic Modul hat keine Analogen Eingänge...

Das Erweiterungsmodul ist auch ziemlich teuer...

kann man das auch anders Hardware technisch lösen??


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Genau das ist das Problem es gint keine 230V LOGO´s mit Analogeingängen...
Bei 12V / 24V LOGO´s währe es einfach anzuschließen...

Zur Lösung deines Problems: Du bräuchtest irgendein A/D Wandler, der dir die 0V bis 10V in 4 oder 8 Bit kodiert, die du dann auf die DI der Logo legen könntest... keine Ahnung ob´s oder wo es so was gibt.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall überlegen, ob es nicht doch realisierbar ist einen Endschalter jeglicher Art (auch Eigenbau) mit binärem Ausgangssignal an deine Schranke anzubringen...

Gruß Michael


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Also hat mich grad selbst interessiert und ich hab mich mal auf conrad.de umgesehen, dort gibt es 8 Bit A / D Wandler...
Das Problem ist nur sind das halt irgendwelche IC´s, da müsstest du halt en bisschen was zusammenlöten (richtige Versorgungsspannung und Relais dran für den SPS Eingang,...)
Dann könntest du die 8 Bit als DI auf diene SPS geben und hättest da einen binärkodierten Wert der deiner Podispannung entspricht (und sonst keine Eingänge mehr frei, aber 4 Bit Wandler wirst du kaum finden).
Währe auf jeden Fall einiges aufwendiger zu programmieren...

Also musst du abwägen A/D Wandler, aufwendige Beschaltung und Programmierung ODER binärer Endschalter.


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

so etwas hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht...

A/D Wandler sind meines erachtens auh sehr teuer.

Hatte mir auch heute schon überlegt taster einzubauen. dieses gestaltet sich bei dieser anlage doch auch als sehr schwierig. :sm10::sm10::sm10:

währe aber die billigste variante---> für den Kunden

wenn ich nu ein erweiterungsmodul dazu kaufe und die drähte laut  schaltbild an AI 1 und AI 2 anschließe wie funktioniert dass dann so verdrahtungs technisch?? 		kannst du mal ein schaltbild anfertigen


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

wenn ich nu ein erweiterungsmodul dazu kaufe und die drähte laut schaltbild an AI 1 und AI 2 anschließe funktioniert dass dann so??

damit meine ich: 

brauche ich den AM2?? un dazu noch eine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung??

verdrahtung:

I1  strommessung ??
M1 masse 1
U1 Spannungsmessung??

ist das richtig?


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Also du meinst das Modul 6ED1055-1MA00-0BA0, richtig?
2 Analogeingänge mit 0V bis 10V oder 0mA bis 20mA.
Ist laut Gerätehandbuch mit deiner CPU Gruppe kompatibel und somit realisierbar, ja.

Handbuch: A5E03556173-01 (http://support.automation.siemens.com)
Kompatibilität wird auf S. 36 des Handbuches bestätigt und ein Anschlussbild des Analogeinganges findest du auf S. 53.

Zum Anschluss: Die Versorgungsspannung des Erweiterungsmoduls solltest du von deinem Klingeltransformator nehmen können, allerdings Handbuch S. 46 nur 12 V DC wahrscheinlich musst du noch nen Gleichrichter nach deinen Transformator anhängen, denn auch ob der Analogeingang Wechselspannung misst ist äußerst fraglich, entweder ich find da noch ein genaueres Handbuch, oder du schaust, falls du die Baugruppe erwerben solltest in dem Handbuch nach (falls eins dabei ist).

Zu deinem Podi: mit 12V solltest du keinen Vorwiderstand (S.51) brauchen, also Masse von Klingeltransformator an Masse des Analogeinganges M (nach Transformator), Schleiferkontakt (üblicherweise der Mittlere) des Podis an Spannungsanalogeingang U der SPS, linken oder rechten Endkontakt des Podis an +12V (nach Transformator), anderer Podikontakt bleibt frei und zuguterletzt der I Eingang des Analogeinganges bleibt auch frei.


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Grafisch dargestellt wäher das so...
(im Anhang)


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

So mein Drucker druckt mal das Handbuch aus. Echt super von dir!

ist das Schema richtig





Mit diesem von dir dargestellten Schema messe ich über die Logo! dann die Spannung, richtig?

Je größer der Widerstand vom Poti, desto mehr Spannung fällt beim Poti ab / bzw. der Strom wird kleiner.

Nun brauche ich dann nur noch den AI Eingang der Logo ins Programm zu setzen, einen Online Test durchführen wann Bei Schranke auf und bei Schranke zu digital geschaltet werden soll  ( Werte 0-1000).


Ich danke dir echt für die Hilfe und werde dass dem Kunden Montag mal so übertragen.

Denn ich finde eine selbstgebastelter Endschalter ist keine zukunfstorientierte/ dauer Lösung. Dafür ist die drehende Mechanik von der Schranke einfach nicht ausgelegt.


upps............... du warst schneller


----------



## s.Krueger (6 August 2011)

wie hast du denn die Zeichnung so schnell erstellt?

Sieht ja geil aus


----------



## User (6 August 2011)

Ja also von der Verdrahtung her dürfte dein Bild stimmen außer, dass das Erweiterungsmodul an +12VDC kommt. Mit einem DC Transformator brauchst du auch keinen Gleichrichter mehr (denn der is dann schon integriert).
Als Versorgungsspannung solltest du allerdings 12V nehmen, nicht 10, denn erstens weil die SPS es braucht und zweitens geht der Podi sowieso nie auf 0 Ohm, somit kommt nie die volle Versorgungsspannung (12 V) durch.

Zwecks der Zeichnung Grafik von Siemens Online Konfigurator, SIMATIC Selection Tool und der Rest mit Paint
(https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...E&language=de&regionUrl=/DE#activetab=config&)


----------



## PN/DP (7 August 2011)

*Grundwissen Elektrotechnik*



User schrieb:


> anderer Podikontakt bleibt frei


Das Potie muß als veränderlicher *Spannungsteiler* zwischen 0V und max 10V geschaltet werden.
Das linke Ende des Potie muß mit 0V der Potieversorgung verbunden werden.
Ohne diese 0V am Potie liegen am Analogeingang typisch 9,38V (Linksanschlag) bis 10,0V (Rechtsanschlag)
(bei 12VDC-Versorgung: 11,3V bei Linksanschlag bis 12,0V bei Rechtsanschlag).



User schrieb:


> Zu deinem Podi: mit 12V solltest du keinen Vorwiderstand (S.51) brauchen


Dann misst der Analogeingang schon ab 83% des Potie-Drehwinkels Vollausschlag (Analogwert 1000).
Ein Vorwiderstand >= 1kOhm ist also nötig.

Mit der 12V Potieversorgung und keine 0V-Verbindung am linken Potieende würde der Analogeingang sogar 
*in jeder Potiestellung Vollausschlag* messen.



User schrieb:


> ob der Analogeingang Wechselspannung misst ist äußerst fraglich


Er misst keine Wechselspannung. siehe technische Daten der LOGO!AM2

Harald


----------



## User (7 August 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
dass der andere Podianschluss an 0V muss ist richtig, am unbelasteten Spannungsteiler fällt keine Spannung ab, mein Fehler... danke für die Korrektur

dass man noch einen Vorwiderstand braucht kann schon sein, aber wie gesagt laut LOGO! Handbuch bei 12VDC nicht, hätte ich mal ausprobiert...

Nochmahls danke für deinen Beitrag PN/DP

Gruß Michael


----------



## PN/DP (7 August 2011)

User schrieb:


> dass man noch einen Vorwiderstand braucht kann schon sein, aber wie gesagt laut LOGO! Handbuch bei 12VDC nicht


Zum Schutz des Analogeingangs vor zu hoher Eingangsspannung braucht man den Vorwiderstand nicht, sondern dafür, daß erst im Rechtsanschlag des Poties die 10V erreicht werden und nicht schon bei 83% des Drehwinkels.

Harald


----------



## Mc Muffin (8 August 2011)

Vorwiderstand oder nicht?!? - Diese FAQ könnte zu dieser Frage hilfreich sein


----------



## User (8 August 2011)

Ja nu aus dem Link von McMuffin geht das gleiche hervor wie aus dem Gerätehandbuch (A5E03556173-01) auf das ich oben schon mal verwiesen habe, denn dass man laut Siemens bei 12 V keinen Vorwiderstand braucht...

Dennoch halte ich das Szenario, wie es PN/DP beschreibt für realistisch, dass im Anschlag des Podis der Widerstand zu gering wird, als das 2V an ihm abfallen, ob das bei genau 83% ist sie mal dahingestellt (Fertigungstoleranzen,...).

Das nächste ist, wird wer Podi überhaupt von Endanschlag bis Endanschlag genutzt (sollte nicht sein, lieber en bisschen Sicherheitsabstand vom mechanischen Anschlag des Podis, denn dein Podianschlag hält die Schranke wahrscheinlich nicht an).

Also ich würde sagen wenn du den Podi eh nur in einem gewissen Bereich (z.B. 0° bis 90° Drehwinkel, wie die Schranke) nutzt, kannst es mal ohne Vorwiderstand versuchen, kaputt geht nichts und zwischenschalten kann man dann immer noch ein.
Falls du aber so ziemlich den gesamten Podidrehweg nutzt, gut kannst es auch ohen versuchen, aber in beiden Fällen einen Widerstand in der Hinterhand halten...

PN/DP schlägt 1kOhm als Widerstand vor, daran kannst du dich orientieren, ich würds mit den Daten des Podis (z.B. Widerstand im Anschlag) mal selbst ausrechnen...

Gruß Michael


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2011)

OK, die Schranke (Drehwinkel vermutlich 90°) hatte ich nicht gelesen, doch dazu meine ich, daß zwischen dem Antrieb der Schrankenwelle und der Potiewelle möglicherweise ein Getriebe ist und das Potie womöglich ein Mehrgang-Potie ist, dessen voller Verstellweg möglicherweise gut ausgenutzt wird. Wer weiß es? Klarheit über die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse verschafft eine Messung des Potiewiderstands in beiden Endstellungen.

Wenn ich den Siemens-FAQ sehe und meine eigenen einfachen Überlegungen dagegenhalte, dann sage ich, der FAQ ist Mist, da er behauptet, daß man beim Anschluß eines Poties an 12V keinen Vorwiderstand benötigt, weil dessen Einfluß "vernachlässigt" werden könne.

Mit einfachen Berechnungen, die jeder Schüler mit Kenntnis des Dreisatz anstellen kann (wenn er denn Lust hat) ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

```
[FONT="Arial"]Potie 270° direkt an 12V
Spannung an AI in V     0,0    1,0     2,0     3,0    4,0     5,0     6,0    7,0    8,0     9,0    10,0   11,0   12,0
Potie Drehwinkel in °     0,0  22,5   45,0   67,5   90,0  112,5 135,0 157,5 180,0 202,5  [B]225,0 247,5 270,0[/B]
Potie Drehwinkel in %   0,0    8,3   16,7   25,0   33,3   41,7   50,0   58,3   66,7   75,0   83,3   91,7  100,0
Logo AI Analogwert       0    100    200    300    400    500    600    700    800    900   [B][COLOR="Red"]1000  1000  1000[/COLOR][/B]

Potie 270° 5kOhm mit Vorwiderstand 1kOhm = 10V über Potie und 2V über Rv
Spannung an AI in V     0,0    1,0     2,0     3,0    4,0     5,0     6,0    7,0    8,0     9,0    10,0
Potie Drehwinkel in °     0,0  27,0   54,0   81,0  108,0 135,0 162,0 189,0 216,0 243,0  270,0
Potie Drehwinkel in %   0,0  10,0   20,0   30,0   40,0   50,0   60,0   70,0   80,0   90,0  100,0
Logo AI Analogwert       0    100    200    300    400    500    600    700    800    900  1000[/FONT]
```

In der Tabelle (die ich in 2 Minuten mit Excel errechnet habe) ist zu sehen, daß beim Anschluß eines 270°-Poties an 12V bei jeder Stellung zwischen 225° (83,3%) und 270° (100%) für die LOGO kein Unterschied besteht. Die Situation bessert sich nur, wenn man dafür sorgt, daß beide Enden des Poties im für die LOGO auswertbaren Spannungsbereich 0..10V liegen. Das macht der Vorwiderstand, dessen (Mindest-)Größe man beim 5kOhm-Potie leicht im Kopf zu 1kOhm ausrechnen kann.

Wenn der Potie-Verstellweg durch die 90°-Schranke gut ausgenutzt wird, dann wäre es der LOGO ohne Vorwiderstand egal, ob die Schranke 75° oder 90° offen ist. Der tote Drehwinkel würde 15° ausmachen.

Harald


----------



## s.Krueger (9 August 2011)

ich möchte euch gerne heute durch meine heute durchgeführte Praxis aufklären.

Habe den Kunden dazu überreden können ein AM2 Modul dazu zukaufen.


1. Super Tipps von euch allen!! Vielen Dank dafür.

2. Hatte vergessen es zu erwähnen, ja die Schranke öffnet 90°.

3. Der Poti wird voll beansprucht ( links und rechts Anschlag), sind nur wenige Millimeter auf jeder Seite übrig.


4. Habe heute auch festgestellt, dass die Schranke schon bei 3/4 des Weges stehen bleibt. Auch meine Idee: Ein Vorwiderstand muss her!

5. Jetzt bin ich zu Hause, mach schnell eine Anschlussleitung fertig mit dem 1K Widerstand.

6. Morgen wird alles wieder laufen Jipppiee:sc6::sc6:

7. Klar war mir auch im Nachhinein, dass ein Spannungsteiler ohne die 0V nicht funktioniert. hehehe ----> Elektrogrundlagen 1. Lehrjar



Ich danke euch nochmals für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Oberchefe (9 August 2011)

Bei den ganzen Theorietabellen sollte eins nicht vergessen werden: es handelt sich genau genommen nicht um einen unbelasteten Spannungsteiler (für den die Werte sicherlich stimmen), sondern um einen belasteten Spannungsteiler weil der Analogeingang ja auch einen Innenwiderstand hat.


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2011)

*Unterschied Spannungsteiler belastet zu unbelastet*



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Theorietabellen sollte eins nicht vergessen werden: es handelt sich genau genommen nicht um einen unbelasteten Spannungsteiler


Das ist richtig.
Doch kommt es hier in dieser Anwendung nicht darauf an, ob der Spannungsteiler belastet oder unbelastet ist, da nur die beiden Extrempunkte "Endstellung bei 0%" und "Endstellung bei 100%" ausgewertet werden sollen. Hier kommt es vor allem darauf an, daß die Endstellung bei 100% Drehwinkel in einem von der LOGO auswertbaren Spannungsbereich liegt (max 10,0V ist).
Mit meiner in erster Näherung berechneten Tabelle wollte ich deutlich machen, daß die LOGO ohne Vorwiderstand die Endstellung 100% eben nicht erkennen kann.

Der Unterschied belastet oder unbelastet wirkt sich nur auf die Linearität der Beziehung Spannung=f(Drehwinkel) zwischen den Endstellungen eines Poties aus und würde hier im Beispiel nur bemerkt werden, wenn man einen Zeiger an die Potieachse macht und mit einer linear geteilten Skala vergleicht. Die Regel Rpotie << Rlast ist gut eingehalten (5kOhm << 76kOhm), so daß der Unterschied tatsächlich vernachlässigbar ist.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, wie groß in diesem Beispiel der *Unterschied belastet zu unbelastet* ist, hier die Berechnung in zweiter Näherung, welche die Eingangsimpedanz des Analogeingangs mit 76kOhm berücksichtigt (laut technische Daten LOGO!AM2).

```
[FONT="Arial"]Drehwinkel in %             0       10       20      30       40       50      60       70       80      90      100

[B]Potie 5kOhm an 10V[/B]
Spannung am AI in V   0,00    0,99    1,98    2,96    3,94    4,92    5,91    6,90    7,92    8,95  10,00
Abweichung in V          0,00   -0,01   -0,02   -0,04   -0,06   -0,08   -0,09   -0,10   -0,08   -0,05    0,00

[B]Potie 5kOhm + Vorwiderstand 1kOhm an 12V[/B]
Spannung am AI in V   0,00    0,99    1,98    2,96    3,93    4,91    5,88    6,87    7,86    8,87    9,89
Abweichung in V          0,00   -0,01   -0,02   -0,04   -0,07   -0,09   -0,12   -0,13   -0,14   -0,13   -0,11

[B]Potie 5kOhm ohne Vorwiderstand an 12V[/B]
Spannung am AI in V   0,00    1,19    2,38    3,55    4,73    5,90    7,09    8,29    9,50   [COLOR="Red"]10,74  12,00[/COLOR]
Abweichung in V          0,00   -0,01   -0,02   -0,05   -0,07   -0,10   -0,11   -0,11   -0,10   -0,06    0,00
Abwg. gegen 0..10V     0,00  +0,19  +0,38  +0,55  +0,73  +0,90  +1,09  +1,29  +1,50  +1,74  +2,00[/FONT]
```
Wer es noch genauer theoretisch berechnen will, müßte in dritter Näherung noch den Innenwiderstand der Spannungsquelle berücksichtigen.

Die tatsächlich an der LOGO angezeigten Analogwerte werden aber von den theoretisch berechneten Werten abweichen, weil Fertigungstoleranzen des Vorwiderstands und des Poties (Gesamtwiderstand und Linearität) sowie des LOGO-Analogeingangs (Eingangsimpedanz, Genauigkeit und Linearität des A/D-Wandlers) einen relativ großen Einfluß haben.

Harald


----------



## s.Krueger (11 August 2011)

Es ist nicht immer wichtig große theoretische Feld Studien durchzuführen  ein praktisches erfolgreiches ergebnis zu erzielen. Manche sagen auch: viel Theorie für nichts. Ich bin aber auch der aufassung, dass hintergrundwissen nicht schadet. Denn wer soll jemanden wie mir in solch einer situation helfen können ohne solch wissen. Die anlage läuft nun einwandfrei.




Immer Theorie Aufwand mit nutzen vergleichen.

Theoretisch gibt es auch schon den worp Antrieb


----------

